# My sons personal best flat tonight



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My son who stoped fishing with me for years is starting to enjoy it agin.
He caught his personal best tonight of 20-lbs on fresh cut shad.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats Jack to your son. Didn't you just catch a PB also.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Steven.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Man thats a beast! Nice job.. Did he get it from Scioto? I know you fish there alot. They are definatly in the pre spawn feeding mode, we caught a few more this weekend, but none over 7lbs.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

damn, right when I was gonna say "adopt me", you show me this.... lucky kid (no offense of course to my father).


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats to your son  nice fish!!!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice Fish! Congrats!!!:B


----------

